

Distribute messages effectively in serverless applications - nshap
https://medium.com/epsagon/the-right-way-to-distribute-messages-effectively-in-serverless-applications-f427e4229e67
In-depth performance analysis of message distribution in serverless and Lambda applications.<p>“The right way to distribute messages effectively in serverless applications” https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;epsagon&#x2F;the-right-way-to-distribute-messages-effectively-in-serverless-applications-f427e4229e67
======
bobthechef
The title is misleading. It should be followed with "...on AWS". It would have
gotten less interest that way, and justifiably so.

I would have preferred either an analytic treatment of the subject, or an
emphasis on open and free solutions, not what amounts to an advertisement for
AWS services and vendor lock-in.

~~~
nshap
Thanks for your the comment. The big majority of serverless users nowadays are
on AWS. It might change in the future (probably not), but today the most
relevant information regarding latency between serverless functions is due to
Lambda and AWS services. I am not working in AWS, and my company serves both
AWS customers and other cloud vendor customers.

